# ADA Mini-M Journal



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well probably too late now, but the ehiem ecco is better then the classic in my opinion (its self priming so you dont have to eat fish sh!t), however im impressed you bought all that stuff from ADA, their prices are through the roof, but the stuff does look great.

you said moss, will it be igwami?


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

Forget that!! that 2211 is gangsta!!! Is it brand new?!?!?


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow ballah setup. Can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

23rd January 2008 Update - Iwagumi Hardscape 

I had contemplated on an driftwood/moss scape but I couldn't find any decent driftwood pieces. I decided on an iwagumi scape instead. 

First off added 2 spoons of ADA Bacter 100









Spread out evenly









Then add ADA Amazonia aquasoil









For this iwagumi, I used OHKO stone



























Still deciding on what plants to use, will update soon.

Any comments, suggestions welcome.

Brandon.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice! Really cool looking stones and the layout flows really well to my untrained eye. Really keen job on the stand too. Must have been like christmas to have all the ADA stuff show up at once.  
So I'm assuming you decided against it mainly being a moss covered setup? 
Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks very nice, the flow is there without a doubt. If you want constructive criticism the rock thats the furthest back right seems to be a different texture but it does keep the flow of the layout. I bet it won't be obvious once plants and water is in. 

I'm sure others will chime in with comments soon enough, you do an excellent job setting up tanks thats for sure.

-Andrew


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks guys. Im leaning towards HC/Riccia/Spiky moss plants. They are small and compact and wont reach the surface too quickly..


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

E. Parvula in the back and HC in the front. Let them mix on the boundaries and you have pure heaven.


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

7th February 2008 Update

Apoligies for the late update, finally been able to find some time to plant this tank. Choosing not to use moss,

Plants used:

Riccia Fluitans
E. Tennellus
HC 
Glosso

Shots taken 24 hours after planting:




































































































Any suggestions, comments welcome!

Cheers,

Brandon.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Can't wait to see the Mini fill in a bit more. Looks like it's off to a solid start!
That cube is absolutely gorgeous!!! Very inspirational...

And that is one _smug_ lookin' cat! :hihi:


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

WOW, I want them for my room, Its a shame they're not on one stand together, I think that would look better. 
Either way both look amazing.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

two of the nicest mini scapes I've ever seen.... *drifts off into mini dreamland where everything is small and covered in chocolate...*


----------



## Jareardy (Jan 29, 2008)

wow, how did you paint the stand so well? What paint/procedure did you use?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Very nice! Can't wait to see it filled in!

Why is the diffuser so high? I would think you would want it as low as possible for the most efficient diffusion of the CO2, but I see it looks to be one piece?

-Andrew


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments, will update in a week.

Jareardy: The cabinet was made by a mate of mine. He used few layers of spray on undercoat then many layers of normal glossy coat paint.

A Hill: I had thought of the same thing.. but since its made by ADA, im sure they had thought about this already too. I believe the design was made short to minimise tank space. If it was too low, it would affect touching the substrate since the tank is so small.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

one note on the diffuser, Amano always keeps his diffusors midway r sometimes even higher like yours, and he ALWAYS has the lily pipe outlet on the opposite side. The reason why he does this, and why it doesnt matter that that diffusor is so high, is because the current from the outflow on the opposite side of the tank is designed to push the bubbles downwards and all around the tank, especially onto the plants, where the CO2 is most effective. My advice, put the diffusor on the opposite side of the tank if you can, and have it lined up with the outlet of the filter lily pipe. Hope this helps!

PS. you can check some of Amano's setups at the Aqua Forest Aquarium gallery and his lily pipes and diffusors are always set up in the manner that I suggested.

C


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

CmLaracy, Amano's tanks do not always have the diffusers and filter pipes on opposite ends. For whatever reason, he does seem to predominantly install them on opposite sides but I have seen plenty of his tanks where the diffuser and pipes were on the same side.


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

Your cat is cute.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

looks great. i love the look of the two tanks together


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

any updates on the growth?


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Update - 3rd week so far..










Plants have been doing quite well. Emersed HC has has now changed to submersed form and started spreading. I was a bit unsure of riccia at first but it has slowly filled the middle in. The E. Tennullus at the back has taken off and filled the back heaps. 

So far i've only added 2 ottos and 1 SAE for clean up crew. Will add shrimps and fish shortly. Any ideas what small schooling fish to add?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

love the tank looks awesome

maybe some gold clouds (just like white clouds but with yellow bodies and red fins). they are colorful and very active.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

coolest setup ive seen in a while
well done you must be in ADA heaven


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful tank and setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm jealous :O I love the small rasboras. Franks Aquarium has a nice list of small nano fish (http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm), but I have yet to find them in a local store  I'm wondering if they'll jump out or not..


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

12th of March Update:

Added a dozen of Dave's spotted blue eyes (young)










Plant notes:

Riccia has taken off as well as the HC. The glosso is behaving in the corners and Tennellus doing its thing in the background. So far the fish and plants look happy. That's all for now


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Man, it's taking most of my self control to not place an order for one of these setups! This looks amazing! Rock on!!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

the tank is awesome!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Man, it's taking most of my self control to not place an order for one of these setups! This looks amazing! Rock on!!!


Same here. I can't afford nor do I have space for another tank. :icon_sad:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i don't know but those riccia looks weird. should be HC all the way but that just me.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I agree with ikuzo, the riccia throws it for me in what is other wise an amazing tank.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

garuf said:


> I agree with ikuzo, the riccia throws it for me in what is other wise an amazing tank.


I agree as well, the riccia is distracting me a bit from the great hardscape, and taking it out and just letting the HC come up to the rocks would really look cleaner, and show the great hardscape which is currently being hidden by the Riccia. Despite this it is one of the best nanos I've seen, it looks amazing!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## lekyiscool (May 27, 2008)

is the plant at the back E. Tenellus ? it looks great


----------



## emrextreme (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, any updates?


----------

